# ايه رايكم لو كل واحد اتكلم عن مشروع تخرجه عشان الكل يستفيد



## مهندس وليد سمير (18 يونيو 2006)

شباب انا حابب اعرض على حضراتكو فكره 
ايه رأيكو لو ان كل واحد اتحدث عن مشروع التخرج الخاص بيه 
لعل هذا يكون فيه استفاده للجميع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا اخوانا هو مافيش حد اتخرج ولا ايه


----------



## جاسر (19 يونيو 2006)

هههههههههههه 

وانت تخرجت والا لأ؟ 

عموماً

مشروعي كان: تصميم (أولي) لطائرة نقل عسكرية
شبيهه بـ C-130 وأنتونوف 

بدأ المشروع من مواصفات المهمه للطائرة والتي من المفتروض أن تكون ناتجة عن الجهة المستفيدة, وتتضمن مواصفات الطائرة المطلوبة مثل سرعتها المطردة, وسعة حمولتها, ومداها, وأساس الترخيص وما إلى ذلك.
وكلها على أساس خطوات متسلسلة وواضحة مبنية على معلومات احصائية وخبرات سابقة, تم تصميم الطائرة والوصول الى شكلها وأبعادها وكيفية تكامل أجزاءها مع بعضها البعض 
المشروع يتضمن 21 فصل والكثير من الجداول والأشكال

منهجية التصميم تعتمد على كتاب ( التصميم الأولي للطائرات) للأستاذ الدكتور محمود نحاس, وكتب روسكام المعروفة 

هذا ما أعتقد أنه كافي 


تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس طيار (20 يونيو 2006)

Graduation Project : Designing of airframe fuselage structure of large military cargo aircraft named "G-222 Spartan"
Project grade : very good​
يعتبر مشروعي قريب الي حد ما من مشروع جاسر 
فهو تصميم اولي لطائرة حربي شحن إيطالية الصنع وتستخدم في الجيش الايطالي ويوجد منها في الجيش الامريكي ايضا 
قمنا بتصميم الهيكل كله بجميع ال stress analysis and the different loads 
flying manoeuvres
استخدمنا في المشروع برنامجي uni-graphics & nastran


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 يونيو 2006)

كتر خيركوا انا لسه هدخل رابعه


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (21 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه فين باقي الناس يا ريت اللي عنده حاجه يقولها


----------



## aerospace engineer (24 يونيو 2006)

طائرة ركاب صغيرة 4 ركاب بسرعة تحت صوتية سميناها archangel


----------



## يوسف آل عصفور (21 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا مشروع تخرجي من كلية الإمارات للطيران كان  Engin ( Trent 800 

وحالياً عندي مشروعين للتخرج أحدهم مع لقروب والثاني لوحدي..

لقروب بروجكت هو:
*A and C checks for the A380 in Dubai*

*والمشروع الفردي:*
*Aircraft Saftey *


----------

